# Three From The Captain's Closet, N.L.X Skunk,N.D.L.,and "Timmy!"



## CaptainViper (Mar 3, 2007)

Howdy Frends! I Havent Posted for awile, and instead of trying to keep a "Grow Journal",{Still haveing Camera problems, Blurry Pic's, Ect.} Thought I'd try "Bud Pic's" to start posting Clearer Pictures of our "Girls" As they Grow Larger, More "Photogenic". Starting Off, The first two Pic's are of "TIMMY!" A Mystery Seed from a Frend..Timmy life has been....Odd. At first, as a seedling, Timmy Grew Happy with the rest of the seedlings, Blending-in and growing Strong. But.. After a week or so in the "Bloom-Room", Timmy started streching, It looked like Heat or Light Stress. After Four weeks Timmy started to swell!! Sure, Timmy's "Head" Is pretty Big, And it wobbles a bit in the wind,But we Love "TIMMY", And Promise not to make fun, too much.  Second two Pic's are of a  N.L.x Skunk, We have been Growing this Strain Sence we first started our "Garden" 4 years ago, Easy to Grow, Tasty Buds, This Clone comes from a Clone from our "Original" Mother Plant. Lastly,the last two Pic's are of One of our "Northern Dersert Lights". N.D.L. was an experiment crossing our N.L.xSkunk with a very strong "Dersert Lights" Male. Early "Taste's" of this plant showed a very strong, Pugent,"Herb-ie" taste, and strong "Up" High. Hope you all enjoy!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 3, 2007)

*Looking great CV. :aok: In some ways your Timmy looks just like this Timmy J/K man.   Yup the ladies are looking great indeed. How long ya got before harvest time? *


----------



## CaptainViper (Mar 3, 2007)

Hey TBG! Because "TIMMY" has been a little.....Slow, in it's growth, Im thinking 2-4 weeks. "Timmy's" hairs are still white, with just some tips starting to change color, with resin coating her buds and shade leaves. The "N.L.xSkunk" and the "Northern Desert Lights", Probbly 3 weeks. We are trying to show restraint from picking too early. We have a small top that came-in early,One of our first "N.D.L."'s Clones. Lately our Seedlings and Clones have been growing into one main cola, with hardly any side-shoots/branches. Once this "Cola" drys, before crueing,I'll take some Pic's and Post.


----------



## CaptainViper (Mar 13, 2007)

Hello Folks! Well..Here's Some Pic's of our "Nothern Desert Lights". Not the afore- mentioned NDL, But the NDL from The Picture above.  This Top Was dryed for around an hour, Gas stove, pre-heat to 200 F., TURN-OFF Stove, Put fresh Bud { On a paper-plate} into oven, checking after 45 min., Leave Plate and bud in oven until oven cools.  This Bud Has a Mild Skunk taste, with a "Piney" aftertaste.  The Stone is Mellow...that lasts for a good 2-3 hrs. For a idea of size there are some U.S. Coins..2 Quaters,2 dimes, some Pennys.. For My Canadian Frends... 2 Canadian Quaters, 2 "Beaver" Nickels, a dime and a couple of C. pennys, And the last Pic's with 10 piso's, a "Norweigen" Krone, and 10 Yen.  Enjoy! I Know We Are!:bong: :smoke1:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 13, 2007)

*Fire that **** up mang. Brought the bong with me.  :bong1:  :aok: *


----------

